# River Flows



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi all,

i miss the old Eddyflower page Colorado Rivers for flow information. What are the best sites for this? The AW site only lists a couple of CO Rivers.

Thanks


----------



## VanHalli (May 5, 2020)

If you're looking for CO and NM rivers, I've been using this site lately. Pretty damn easy to use once you poke around a little, and there is a lot of historical data to comb through if you're bored. 





__





Stations


Visit Colorado CDSS Station search to get current and historical conditions for streamflows, diversions, reservoir levels, and groundwater levels.




dwr.state.co.us


----------



## Roseldo (Aug 27, 2020)

I have RiverApp on my phone. Super easy way to check flows.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

riverbrain.com


----------



## Awbcolorado (Feb 18, 2018)

Stream map app


----------



## Infidien (May 27, 2013)

Riverflows app


----------



## upacreek (Mar 17, 2021)

If you visit the AW site on the interwebs (www.americanwhitewater.org) and click on the giant header that says "River Info"...there is actually a queryable and zoomable interactive river map encompassing the entire United States with realtime flow conditions.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

upacreek said:


> If you visit the AW site on the interwebs (www.americanwhitewater.org) and click on the giant header that says "River Info"...there is actually a queryable and zoomable interactive river map encompassing the entire United States with realtime flow conditions.


 Thanks but if I recall that one doesn't list detailed information on the Poudre and the upper Colorado as well as the Arkansas it's very awkward the way it presents the information.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Infidien said:


> Riverflows app


Second riverflows.net app, has every USGS gauge listed, for everything I've looked for. As well, it polls for stage and water temp if that data is available for the particular gauge.


----------



## Therealjohnjohnmiller (May 5, 2021)

USGS created a new National Water Dashboard which shows all kinds of super cool info...





__





Language Selection






dashboard.waterdata.usgs.gov


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

mr. compassionate said:


> Thanks but if I recall that one doesn't list detailed information on the Poudre and the upper Colorado as well as the Arkansas it's very awkward the way it presents the information.


There are 267 sections of river in the Colorado area of the AW River Info web site. If you want the source gauge information go to the Colorado DWR site. If you want river gauge information on your phone get RiverApp. If you want detailed info on the Poudre, Colorado, and Arkansas there are various publications such as Whitewater of the Southern Rockies, Colorado Rivers and Creeks, etc.

If you want to talk to a real human being with first hand experience go to a paddle shop like CKS, 4Corners, Golden River Sports, Confluence Kayak, or Down River Equipment.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Does this get you what you want?
It's what I use most...





__





Colorado levels






levels.wkcc.org


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks all for the suggestions, i'll try a few different to see what i like!


----------

